# ISDN-Verbindung mit Linux herstellen



## matt (5. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auf einem Rechner RedHat Linux 9 installiert, um ihn als File-Server und Internet-Gateway einzurichten. Bisher funktionierte die Einrichtung problemlos, allerdings bin ich heute an der Herstellung einer ISDN-Verbindung gescheitert.

Ich bin folgendesmaßen vorgegangen:
1. ISDN-Karte Fritz! Card PCI v2.0 eingebaut, Rechner gestartet. Hardware wurde erfolgreich erkannt.
2. Über redhat-config-network habe ich eine neue ISDN-Verbindung erstellt. Sie wurde die ersten beiden Male automatisch als Device isdn0 erstellt, danach als ippp0.
3. ISDN-Karte aktiviert und per tail -f /var/log/messages das Log-File angeschaut.

Während die Verbindung als isdn0 eingerichtet war, kam jedesmal die Meldung, dass keine freie Verbindung zum Deamon ipppd hergestellt werden kann. Ich versuchte dann, diesen Deamon von Hand mit folgendem Befehl zu starten: ipppd isdn0, worauf dann im Log-File stand, dass das Device /dev/isdn0 nicht gefunden wurde.
Als aber die Verbindung als ippp0 eingerichtet wurde, lief scheinbar alles fehlerfrei und im Log-File stand, dass er wählen würde ("dialing 1 [nummer]"). Allerdings wählte er nicht (ich habe das mit einer internen Nummer getestet, auf der allerdings kein Anruf einging). Nach ca. 9 Sekunden kam die Meldung "local hangup". Eingehende Anrufe wurden allerdings verzeichnet!

Da ich hierbei nicht weiterkam, wollte ich den Rechner neu starten um zu sehen, wie die Ausgangssituation aussieht und was alles noch gestartet werden muss, um dies zu automatisieren. Nach dem Neustart habe ich aber festgestellt, dass das Device nicht mehr vorhanden ist (außer im redhat-config-network).

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Was ich mich frage ist, dass hinter dem "dialing" eine 1 steht. Diese Nummer ist nicht die Nummer eines Zählvorgangs, da bei den Wahlwiederholungen, die automatisch getätigt wurden, die 1 ebenfalls dabei stand.

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## matt (7. Januar 2004)

Hat niemand Ahnung davon? Habe ich mein Problem zu ungenau oder zu detailliert beschrieben?

Gruß,
  matt


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

Hast darauf geachtet, evtl. die 0 vorzuwählen, falls du sowas bei dir brauchst?


----------



## matt (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

habe ich vorgewählt. In einem anderen Forum sagte man mir, dass es evtl. probleme mit der Karte gäbe. Konnte den dortigen Lösungsvorschlag abe rnoch nicht ausprobieren.

Trotzdem: wer was weiß, bitte melden! Danke.

Gruß,
  matt


----------

